

Ask HN: What mobile app did you make and how much are you making from it? - tagabek

<i>Please use this structure</i><p>App Name:<p>App Price:<p>Days In Appstore:<p>Daily/Monthly Revenue:<p>Any other comments:
======
BigBalli
you wanna start? :)

